# Wlan durch Stahlbetondecke



## crosser125 (16. Juli 2009)

Hallo Leute ich brauche heute mal wieder eure Hilfe.

Mein Onkel ist jetzt der Meinung sein Sohn ist jetzt alt genug fürs Internet und möchte ihm in seinem Zimmer das auch ermöglichen. Da der Router aber im Erdgeschoss steht und das Zimmer meines Cousins aber im 1. Stock ist weiß ich nicht so genau, ob es funktioniert. Denn wie Threadtitel steht, ist da ne Stahlbetondecke dazwischen. Kabel verlegen geht definitiv nicht!
Was wäre dann an Hardware sinnvoll? Oben beim Cousin einfach ein Wlan-Stick, oder lieber eine PCI-Karte mit externer Antenne (gibts sowas überhaupt?). Oder gibts vielleicht Wlanempfänger die man einfach in den Netzwerkanschluss von MB steckt?
Und unten beim Router nen Repeater? Oder braucht man das nicht unbedingt? Der Telekommann an Telefon hat gesagt, der Router schafft das.

Sorry für meine Ahnungslosígkeit aber mit Wlan musste ich mich bisher nie beschäftigen.

Danke schonmal!
Crosser125


----------



## spartanicus (16. Juli 2009)

Also ein Wlan-Stick sollte vollkommen reichen.

Nimm einen FRITZ!WLAN-Stick, die haben immer gute Bewertungen!!

Oder du machst es über dir steckdose. Schau!


----------



## Mexxim (16. Juli 2009)

Bei stahlbeton ist meiner erfahrung nach die signalqualität misserabel die durch kommt. Bzw. funktioniert es manchmal auch gar nicht, das kommt aber auf den baulichen zustand drauf an . Insofern einfach mal mit nem Laptop ins i.net dort gehen und langsam die treppe hoch, dabei signalquali beobachten und halt ausprobieren obs geht .

eine alternative wäre D-Lan

mfg,
Mexxim


----------



## riedochs (16. Juli 2009)

Ich kann dir aus Erfahrung sagen das es nicht einfach wrd mit Wlan durch Stahlbeton. Wir haben die Situation hier und das Wlan geht, aber nicht so toll. Wie Mexxim schon sagte: D-Lan wäre da eine Alternative.


----------



## crosser125 (17. Juli 2009)

Dlan klingt interessant, nur sollen die Übertragungsgeschwindingkeiten nicht so berauschend sein. Nur damit ichs richtig verstehe: Einen der DLan-Stecker mit dem Router verbinden und da in eine Steckdose, den Anderen Stecker bei dem gewünschten Rechner in den ersten Stock und von dem Stecker per Netzwerkkabel in den Rechner? Klingt ja einfach!

Muss ich mal noch die Signalstärke mit dem Notebook meines Onkels oben in ersten Stock testen, vll. reicht ja ein Stick. Obwohl ich persönlich die Variante mit ner PCI Karte bevorzuge.


----------



## riedochs (17. Juli 2009)

Die D-Lan Adapter sind in Sachen Geschwindigkeit abhängig von verschiedenen Einflüssen. Da wären:
1. verschiedene Stromkreis
2. Verbraucher im Stromkreis
3. Spannungsspitzen durch Einschaltvorgänge.


----------



## KILLTHIS (17. Juli 2009)

Als W-Lan und Stahlbeton ist immer eine schlechte Idee. D-LAN wäre da eine echte Alternative, Devolo hat da eigentlich recht gute Hardware, meines Wissens nach, welche, aus theoretischer Sicht heraus, bis zu 200 Mbit/s bietet - also Hardwareseitig nichts zu bemängeln. Nur eben, wie riedochs schon sagte, spielen andere Faktoren ebenfalls eine Rolle.


----------



## crosser125 (17. Juli 2009)

Wie gesagt ich werde erst die Signalstärke bei meinem Cousin oben Prüfen, dann sehen wir weiter.
Ich hab da gestern so nen Usertest vom Dlan irgendwo gelesen, da war von den 200Mbit/s, nicht mehr viel übrig gewesen. Deswegen meine Skepsis.
Und allzu billig ist diese Variante ja auch nicht, aber das muss mein Onkel selber entscheiden.


----------

